# Bourbon Score....Pappy



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

The call came in from my local store. The Pappy Van Winkle arrived today, get here now or it will be gone tonight. They had a 1 bottle per person rule but I was able to turn on the charm and finagle 2. I only wish I had pockets deep enough to try the 23 year.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

haha... I got some Winkle 12 today.. 

BTW... thats not pappy.. its Van winkle and Rip van winkle its younger brothers.

hopefully i can get some Pappy or other winkles.. I know a store with 16 bottles and only 40+ people on a list.. They are doing a lottery! fingers crossed!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know. These are my first bottles. My local store gave me a heads up when it came in. They said it would all be gone by tonight. Got to be good!



KcJason1 said:


> haha... I got some Winkle 12 today..
> 
> BTW... thats not pappy.. its Van winkle and Rip van winkle its younger brothers.
> 
> hopefully i can get some Pappy or other winkles.. I know a store with 16 bottles and only 40+ people on a list.. They are doing a lottery! fingers crossed!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Score enjoy!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

that 107 is awesome. they scrapped the 90 proof version of it, hopefully more of the 107 hits the shelves this year.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> haha... I got some Winkle 12 today..
> 
> BTW... thats not pappy.. its Van winkle and Rip van winkle its younger brothers.
> 
> hopefully i can get some Pappy or other winkles.. I know a store with 16 bottles and only 40+ people on a list.. They are doing a lottery! fingers crossed!


+1

OP, the pappy is 15,20 and 23 years old. Label has an old man smoking a cigar.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Year is good!!! Just scored a pappy 20yr!!!

This years haul..
Pappy van winkle 20
Van winkle 12


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I've walked away from it. The chase is insane.

Glad you guys got some. I like the 12 the best when it's on.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> I've walked away from it. The chase is insane.
> 
> Glad you guys got some. I like the 12 the best when it's on.


For the most part me too. If I ever get another chance at some ill certainly buy it but for now the best I can do is drink buffalo trace out of my empty pappy bottle.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Gettin happy with the Pappy is always a good time. I've never bought a bottle of any Van winkle but I always drink Rip at my favorite Irish Pub and have had Pappy 23 on a few special occasions.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice score there.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice score. I have been trying to find some pappy for my father in law for Xmas for the last 2 years with zero success. Enjoy


----------

